# duprasi with cage



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a female duprasi looking for a new forever home. Comes with her cage ect. 
Collection only from CH46. 

I can send you pics if you require 

Thanks


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Why are you rehoming? Can you post pics please?


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 
i am rehoming as a neighbour was moving and was going to just leave it in the house after she had gone so i took her saves her dying in there but unfortunatly i cant keep her as i have animals of my own. 
I will put the best picture up that i can but she is fast and doesnt like to sit still for a picture ha ha.




























she is now in a rotastack cage but you can have a choice of that or another if you prefer. Thanks


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't tempt me wanted one of these for ages. Hope you find a good home for him soon


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

where abouts are you


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

I am in moreton wirral. I could deliver if it wasnt too far for petrol costs i just want a great home for her x


----------

